# Heat Press with Cotton/Spandex blend



## hawghugger (Feb 24, 2010)

Im new to this forum. I have not yet purchased a heat press & am trying to decide if it would be a good move for my small apparel business. I have alot of really nice cotton/spandex blend shirt in really awesome styles. They are blank and Im very tempted to going to the "heatpress" (with many designs to choose from) instead of committing to one design in a large run from a printer.

My question is if you can heat press onto this cotton/spandex blend or will it melt the shirts? Ive been reading for hours now and I think that it sounds possible using "sublimination" transfers because of the lower heat. What are the odds that I will mess up many shirts to get a good one?

If you know this answer (or have an opinion) please help and also I would love to know what is the simplest/most cost effective heat press to use.

Thanks in advance
Kate


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Generally the cotton content in a cotton'spandex blend is significant, like 90-95%, right? For that reason, sublimation can not be used. It does not work on cotton.

Plastisol transfers will work. Just let your printer know what type of material you will be pressing on and they will use the correct ink.


----------

